# New Paltz, NY



## Bobberqer (Aug 6, 2009)

anyone going/competing?

http://www.hudsonvalleyribfest.org/bbqcontest.html

besides the Queen of all BBQ??


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Aug 6, 2009)

Good Smoke will be there...


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 6, 2009)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> anyone going/competing?
> 
> http://www.hudsonvalleyribfest.org/bbqcontest.html
> 
> besides *the Queen of all BBQ*??



Adrienne, I didn't know you and Aaron were going to this. Good luck!!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Kevin. You're the bestest!


----------



## Bobberqer (Aug 18, 2009)

from KCBS site 

Hudson Valley Ribfest
Ulster County Fairgrounds, New Paltz, NY
08/14/2009 - 08/16/2009 


Grand Champion: Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
Reserve Champion: Two Little Pigs BBQ

Overall:
1 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
2 Two Little Pigs BBQ
3 Lo'-N'Slo' BBQ
4 Smoke on Wheels
5 Hogbutts BBQ
6 Que's Your Daddy!
7 Fat Angel BBQ
8 Jack's Down Home BBQ
9 Good Smoke BBQ
10 I Smell Smoke!!!
11 Ed-Que-Cators BBQ
12 Yabba Dabba Que
13 Ribs Within
14 Big Bell BarBeQue
15 Chicken Chokers
16 Diva Q
17 Three Men and A Babyback
18 Carolina Beau & the Yank
19 BBQ-Brethren.com
20 Max Que
21 Ribdiculous Bar-B-Krews
22 Tees Fish Chips-n-More
23 Red Planet BBQ
24 Q-Less
25 Bacon & Bone BBQ
26 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
27 Swamp Pit BBQ
28 Rubbed Out
29 Sexy Gino's Bare Ass BBQ
30 Smoken Dudes BBQ
31 Green Mtn Smokeshack
32 Wine and Swine
33 Team Big Barry Q
34 Polka Pigs BBQ
35 Can't Stop Grillin'
36 Smokopolis BBQ
37 Baba's Barbeque
38 The Purple Turtle Cateri
39 Grills Gone WIld, N.Y.
40 Queer Eye for the BBQ Gu
41 Double 'J' BBQ
42 Chubby Hubby BBQ
43 Yankee Barbeque Boys
44 Grillbillies
45 Baldwin Butt Burners
46 Ma's Que Crew
47 Smokin Jerks
48 booYah bbq Crew
49 Dan's Righteous Ribs
50 Natural Born Grillers
51 Bad Ass Competition BBQ
52 Tell You What BBQ
53 Hawg Wild BBQ
54 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
55 Pit Monsters
56 Porkaholics
57 The Clinton Avenue Yacht
58 Hot Dawg Truck Team BBQ
59 NY Phat Daddy's
60 Statutory Ribs



Chicken:
1 Chicken Chokers
2 Hogbutts BBQ
3 Three Men and A Babyback
4 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
5 Q-Less
6 Smoke on Wheels
7 Lo'-N'Slo' BBQ
8 Good Smoke BBQ
9 Grills Gone WIld, N.Y.
10 Ed-Que-Cators BBQ
11 BBQ-Brethren.com
12 Jack's Down Home BBQ
13 Yabba Dabba Que
14 Smoken Dudes BBQ
15 Bacon & Bone BBQ
16 Diva Q
17 Big Bell BarBeQue
18 Grillbillies
19 Yankee Barbeque Boys
20 Two Little Pigs BBQ
21 Green Mtn Smokeshack
22 Carolina Beau & the Yank
23 Baba's Barbeque
24 Queer Eye for the BBQ Gu
25 Double 'J' BBQ
26 Max Que
27 I Smell Smoke!!!
28 Tees Fish Chips-n-More
29 Que's Your Daddy!
30 Ribdiculous Bar-B-Krews
31 Ribs Within
32 The Purple Turtle Cateri
33 Wine and Swine
34 Bad Ass Competition BBQ
35 Dan's Righteous Ribs
36 Team Big Barry Q
37 Fat Angel BBQ
38 Rubbed Out
39 Sexy Gino's Bare Ass BBQ
40 Red Planet BBQ
41 The Clinton Avenue Yacht
42 booYah bbq Crew
43 Polka Pigs BBQ
44 Swamp Pit BBQ
45 Ma's Que Crew
46 Can't Stop Grillin'
47 Baldwin Butt Burners
48 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
49 Natural Born Grillers
50 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
51 Porkaholics
52 Smokopolis BBQ
53 Chubby Hubby BBQ
54 Hawg Wild BBQ
55 Pit Monsters
56 NY Phat Daddy's
57 Smokin Jerks
58 Tell You What BBQ
59 Hot Dawg Truck Team BBQ


 Ribs:
1 Two Little Pigs BBQ
2 Que's Your Daddy!
3 Fat Angel BBQ
4 Baldwin Butt Burners
5 Can't Stop Grillin'
6 Ribs Within
7 Smokopolis BBQ
8 Tell You What BBQ
9 Smoke on Wheels
10 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
11 Ed-Que-Cators BBQ
12 Ribdiculous Bar-B-Krews
13 Porkaholics
14 I Smell Smoke!!!
15 Lo'-N'Slo' BBQ
16 Jack's Down Home BBQ
17 Swamp Pit BBQ
18 Wine and Swine
19 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
20 Hogbutts BBQ
21 Carolina Beau & the Yank
22 Team Big Barry Q
23 Chubby Hubby BBQ
24 Polka Pigs BBQ
25 Yabba Dabba Que
26 Big Bell BarBeQue
27 Good Smoke BBQ
28 Smokin Jerks
29 Grillbillies
30 BBQ-Brethren.com
31 Ma's Que Crew
32 The Purple Turtle Cateri
33 booYah bbq Crew
34 Double 'J' BBQ
35 Baba's Barbeque
36 Yankee Barbeque Boys
37 Red Planet BBQ
38 Rubbed Out
39 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
40 Bad Ass Competition BBQ
41 Three Men and A Babyback
42 Sexy Gino's Bare Ass BBQ
43 Green Mtn Smokeshack
44 Diva Q
45 Bacon & Bone BBQ
46 Statutory Ribs
47 Q-Less
48 Queer Eye for the BBQ Gu
49 Dan's Righteous Ribs
50 Chicken Chokers
51 Max Que
52 Tees Fish Chips-n-More
53 Grills Gone WIld, N.Y.
54 Natural Born Grillers
55 Hot Dawg Truck Team BBQ
56 NY Phat Daddy's
57 Smoken Dudes BBQ
58 Hawg Wild BBQ
59 Pit Monsters
60 The Clinton Avenue Yacht



Pork:
1 Diva Q
2 Smoke on Wheels
3 Ribs Within
4 Yabba Dabba Que
5 Rubbed Out
6 Two Little Pigs BBQ
7 I Smell Smoke!!!
8 Jack's Down Home BBQ
9 Sexy Gino's Bare Ass BBQ
10 Good Smoke BBQ
11 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
12 Tees Fish Chips-n-More
13 Max Que
14 Ed-Que-Cators BBQ
15 Ribdiculous Bar-B-Krews
16 Three Men and A Babyback
17 Big Bell BarBeQue
18 Green Mtn Smokeshack
19 BBQ-Brethren.com
20 Red Planet BBQ
21 Fat Angel BBQ
22 Lo'-N'Slo' BBQ
23 Ma's Que Crew
24 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
25 Hot Dawg Truck Team BBQ
26 Chicken Chokers
27 Smokin Jerks
28 Hogbutts BBQ
29 Que's Your Daddy!
30 Carolina Beau & the Yank
31 Bacon & Bone BBQ
32 Grills Gone WIld, N.Y.
33 Chubby Hubby BBQ
34 Smoken Dudes BBQ
35 Queer Eye for the BBQ Gu
36 Polka Pigs BBQ
37 Hawg Wild BBQ
38 Wine and Swine
39 Double 'J' BBQ
40 Swamp Pit BBQ
41 Baldwin Butt Burners
42 Natural Born Grillers
43 Smokopolis BBQ
44 Q-Less
45 Grillbillies
46 Baba's Barbeque
47 Can't Stop Grillin'
48 Team Big Barry Q
49 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
50 The Clinton Avenue Yacht
51 NY Phat Daddy's
52 Pit Monsters
53 The Purple Turtle Cateri
54 Yankee Barbeque Boys
55 booYah bbq Crew
56 Bad Ass Competition BBQ
57 Dan's Righteous Ribs
58 Tell You What BBQ
59 Porkaholics


 Brisket:
1 Lo'-N'Slo' BBQ
2 Chicken Chokers
3 Fat Angel BBQ
4 Que's Your Daddy!
5 Big Bell BarBeQue
6 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
7 Max Que
8 Two Little Pigs BBQ
9 Pit Monsters
10 Smoken Dudes BBQ
11 Red Planet BBQ
12 Q-Less
13 Swamp Pit BBQ
14 Hogbutts BBQ
15 Carolina Beau & the Yank
16 I Smell Smoke!!!
17 Tees Fish Chips-n-More
18 Good Smoke BBQ
19 Diva Q
20 Bacon & Bone BBQ
21 Jack's Down Home BBQ
22 Ed-Que-Cators BBQ
23 T'N'T Dynamite BBQ
24 The Purple Turtle Cateri
25 Team Big Barry Q
26 Three Men and A Babyback
27 Smokopolis BBQ
28 BBQ-Brethren.com
29 Yabba Dabba Que
30 Ribs Within
31 Polka Pigs BBQ
32 Natural Born Grillers
33 Baba's Barbeque
34 Can't Stop Grillin'
35 Queer Eye for the BBQ Gu
36 Hawg Wild BBQ
37 Dan's Righteous Ribs
38 Green Mtn Smokeshack
39 Smoke on Wheels
40 Sexy Gino's Bare Ass BBQ
41 Yankee Barbeque Boys
42 Chubby Hubby BBQ
43 Wine and Swine
44 booYah bbq Crew
45 Rubbed Out
46 Smokin Jerks
47 Ribdiculous Bar-B-Krews
48 Grills Gone WIld, N.Y.
49 Double 'J' BBQ
50 Tell You What BBQ
51 The Clinton Avenue Yacht
52 Grillbillies
53 Hot Dawg Truck Team BBQ
54 Baldwin Butt Burners
55 Ma's Que Crew
56 Bad Ass Competition BBQ
57 8 Ball and the 'Que Stic
58 NY Phat Daddy's
59 Porkaholics


----------

